# FreeBSD & LSI MegaRAID 9271-8i+BBU



## majls_files (Feb 25, 2014)

Some time ago I've installed FreeBSD with this configuration:
FreeBSD 9.1
UFS file-system
Hardware RAID 10
It was working just fine until once when I restarted the machine it suddenly  couldn't boot because it didn't find kernel to boot from. I solved this by manually booting kernel.old: `boot /boot/kernel.old/kernel`

At that point I thought that it was because of a custom kernel which I recompiled restarted and it worked. But after a while when I restarted PC, it didn't find a kernel again.

So I tried with fresh install:
FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE
ZFS file-system
Hardware RAID 10

I restarted a few times it worked. After a month I restarted PC and almost same thing happened like with FreeBSD 9.1.

```
ZFS: i/o error - all block copies unavailable

FreeBSD/i386 boot
Default: zroot:/boot/kernel/kernel
boot:
Can't find /boot/kernel/kernel
```
I checked forums tried some things but I could not boot. At this point I started to think that It has something to do with FreeBSD and RAID Controller. 

I tried with another install:
FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE
ZFS file-system with mirroring
Hardware RAID 0

Same thing happened. After a week I restarted PC and it couldn't find a kernel.

I can boot in FreeBSD live and mount zroot but don't know what to do to solve this. Like I said I tried a lot of stuff suggested on forums but none of them helped. Does anyone have any experience with FreeBSD and MegaRAID 9271 controller? Does anyone know how to solve this issue?

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 26, 2014)

Did you check the disks for bad sectors? It may have a few and it may be the reason why the kernel keeps disappearing.


----------

